# central locking light flashing constantly.....why????



## redkite93

Hi to all,
does anyone know why the above mentioned light which is in the centre of the dashboard bit on my autotrail cheyenne 632, has started flashing when locked??
cheers
Ruth


----------



## Zebedee

Yes Ruth - it's to tell you the doors are locked! :lol: :lol: 

Jesting aside, that's one of the great mysteries I have yet to solve.

Ours seems to flash, or not, for no definitive reason that I can determine. OK - if I press the button on the dash to lock the cab doors, it flashes. That's what you would expect. If I then press the unlock button on the dash it stops flashing. Expectation ditto.

But if I lock all the doors using the keyfob zapper, the flashing light seems to do exactly as it pleases. Sometimes it flashes. Sometimes it doesn't! Sometimes it flashes for a while, then next time I look it has stopped/. :roll: 

I've given up worrying about it . . . or I had, until you asked the question and got me thinking again. :wink: 

Curious or what! 

Dave


----------



## dmet

I'm sure it flashes just to let you know that it's locked 
And the alarm is on


----------



## chermic

If you press the keyfob to lock the doors, does that set an alarm? If it does, the flashing light could be telling you that the alarm is set and you must disengage before starting the engine.


----------



## Techno100

Mine flashes all the time too and I don't have a factory fitted alarm. The strikeback is independant


----------



## Techno100

Perhaps it flashes if not all the doors have locked? like if you have the hab door unlocked


----------



## redkite93

hi again,
thanks for all the replies.. the mystery is that we've had it 2 yrs and it's not flashed before!! it flashes briefly on locking but then stays on as a constant light. whilst in it for the past 2 nights it has flashed constantly and kept me awake until i chucked a t-shirt over it.


----------



## rayc

On both of the X250's I have owned the led flashed continually if the doors were locked using the key fob.


----------



## csmcqueen

It should flash when the vehicle is locked. its a visual deterrent to anyone looking through the window, so they think it's alarmed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't have a remote for my X250, and have to lock it with the key, I don't get any flashing lights.


----------



## Scattycat

I don't know if this is any help.

On ours if you just lock the van via the button on the dash there is no light flashing but if you lock it via the fob the van is then immobilised and the dashboard light flashes :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd

If I lock my '08 MH at night using the dash mounted button the LED in it flashes for a couple of minutes and the flashing then stops !! I dont think its anything to do with the alarm because if I then open the habitation door the alarm doesnt sound !!

Have you checked the handbook?? I only ask 'cos I am too idle to go and find mine and see what, if anything it says :lol:


----------



## redkite93

firstly apologies for the slow reply, dad poorly in hospital.....
we havent got to the bottom of it yet but as scattycat said it doesnt flash if locked from inside, so for the moment that is what we will do. 
thanks for all your replies..


----------



## Techno100

Tried mine last night and if I lock it with the button on the dash the light comes on a few minutes then goes out


----------



## Techno100

Clearly there is an advantage to locking the van with the remote! as the flashing light acts as a deterrent to thieves when you are not in the van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Clearly there is an advantage to locking the van with the remote! as the flashing light acts as a deterrent to thieves when you are not in the van.


If they know the system they will also think there is no one in the van when they see a flashing light, I would think if locked with the remote it would also activate the internal motion sensors, or do they not use them these days.

Realistically alarms are pointless, no one wants to get involved these days, and they just get ignored, at best it makes someone moan about the noise and it'll get a glance to see if anyone is obviously breaking in.


----------

